# Another Karcher offer @ Costco



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Just thought I'd post this up for info...

9th June > 6th July

Karcher K7.91 MD

Was £249.99, now £199.99 plus VAT (£234.99)

http://www.gardenlines.co.uk/Defaul...r/4/Karcher+K7%2E91+with+T300+Pressure+Washer










# 2600 Watt Induction Motor
# Maximum Water pressure 150bar
# Water Flow Rate 530 l/h
# T300 Hard Surface Cleaner
# Dual on Board Detergent Tank
# Onboard Accessory Storage
# Trigger Gun with Integral Pressure Gauge
# 12m High Pressure Hose
# Dirtblaster Lance
# Vario High Pressure Spray Lance
# Rotary Wash Brush
# Integrated Fine Mesh Water Filter


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

If only I was a member! Does that one store the hose on board? 12m hose could be pain otherwise!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> If only I was a member! Does that one store the hose on board? 12m hose could be pain otherwise!


Maybe someone local to you could get you in and through the checkouts as their guest?

It doesn't look as though it has any onboard storage for the hose.


----------

